# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  После переустановки Windows XP ПК не видит интернет кабеля

## kayfat

В тех поддержке мне сказали что надо установить драйвера сетевой карты.
В диспетчере устройст у меня показывает  Сетевой адаптер 1394
Скачал програмку EVEREST которая показывает что Системная плата  Intel Trinity Valley DG41TY/
Если это от нее надо установить драйвера то я никак не мог их найти, помогите возобновить интернет, а то у меня рельно без него на ПК наступит конец света.

зы. Заголовок не редактируется поэтому будет Д

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

А что, диска от материнки не осталось? 
Как Вы кстати искали, я сразу нашел - http://driverscollection.com/?file_c...6d012c82452a8e
Вот тут все должны быть дрова.

----------

kayfat,  *mrak74*

----------


## kayfat

> А что, диска от материнки не осталось? 
> Как Вы кстати искали, я сразу нашел - http://driverscollection.com/?file_c...6d012c82452a8e
> Вот тут все должны быть дрова.


Вот спасибо вам огромное, все заработало и пишу уже с домашнего ПК. Конец света у меня отменяется :Cheesy: 
Кстати я искал на этом сайте, но видимо как то криво .
Благодарю за помощь.

----------

